# What Is The Collective Name For Electronic Watches?



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

sorry for the poor photo



I do have a Bulova too, but my father in law has it!

I suggest a thrum of hummers should be the collective noun


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

No idea, but hear are mine.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Vault of Volts?


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

scottswatches said:


> I suggest a thrum of hummers should be the collective noun


LOL! Well, that works for HUMMERS but what about all of the balance-wheel driven electronic watches? Transistors are the common element across all electronics so ... a Trove of Transistors?? :tongue2:


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Here's one from my "Cell".


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Trunk of Tranies


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Load of Lecies


----------



## GeeBeeFlyer (Jul 19, 2014)

Broken!

Wayne


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

GeeBeeFlyer said:


> Broken!
> 
> Wayne


That's just because you haven't made Silver Hawk's acquaintance yet!! If you're electric/electronic is broken, he's the man to see!

(and yes, I realize you were trying to be funny! :tongue2: )

Got your post count up though!


----------

